# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  JUSTE UN PTIT VOTE POUR LES POILUS DU VAR MERCIIIIII

## oli83

l' Association aidez nous 83  :: vient en aide aux chats et chiens en détresse  sur la région Toulonnaise , nous aidons plus de 100 chats et plusieurs chiens sur notre secteur , stérilisations, identifications, recherche active d'un foyer , nous assurons l'aide alimentaire ainsi que les soins bénévolement , nous organisons , collectes , vente d'occasions ..... et bien évidemment ce concours et un rayon de soleil  :: pour les poilus merciii a tous pour un petit vote et partage https://www.cool-tabs.com/widget/coo..._locale=fr_FR#  nous sommes en 2 ème place merciiii a vous tous  ::  ::

----------


## Caloute84

clic  ::

----------


## Caloute84

clic  ::

----------


## oli83

Nous sommes en 2 ème position merciiiiiii a tous pour vos partages et votes ::  pour aidez nous 83 , l'association fera profiter d'autres asso pour la nourritures chiens  :: 
https://www.cool-tabs.com/widget/coo..._locale=fr_FR#  
un seul vote une fois pour Aidez nous 83   ::

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

Voté à l'instant!  :Smile:

----------


## oli83

merciiii beaucoup  :: et surtout partager un max ,avec vos amis ,familles ...... on ne vote qu'une seule fois et préciser bien 
 ::   Aidez nous 83 
        NOUS SOMMES EN SECONDE POSITION  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## oli83

quelques photos des poilus ::  pris en charges pas l'association Aidez nous 83 , les soins ,la nourriture, la stérilisation et l'identification ,puis recherche active d'un foyer pour chacun, c'est donc plus d'une centaine de chats et une dizaine de chiens quotidiennement , merci donc pour votre soutient par un seul vote pour  Aidez nous 83
via ce lien  :   https://www.cool-tabs.com/widget/coo..._locale=fr_FR#   merci a tous

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## oli83

HELP juste un petit vote , on ne vote qu'une fois chacun , pour Aidez nous 83 merciiii nous sommes en 2 ème position , je rappelle que l'association en   fera profiter d'autres pour la nourriture chien  ::  https://www.cool-tabs.com/widget/coo..._locale=fr_FR#

----------


## oli83

https://www.cool-tabs.com/widget/coo..._locale=fr_FR#

----------


## Caloute84

clic

----------


## oli83

Pour la centaines de chats et et dizaines de chiens sous l'asso juste un vote une seule et unique fois rien de plus pour vous mais tellement pour eux  :: , a la clé entre 1000,,500 ou 400 kg de nourriture , je rappel que pour la nourriture chien nous ferons dons a d'autres asso Merciiii a tous un vote ici :https://www.cool-tabs.com/widget/coo..._locale=fr_FR# ::

----------


## oli83

::  juste un vote ,une seule fois ,rien de plus pour vous ,pour nos poilus du Var merciiiiiiiiiii  
https://www.cool-tabs.com/widget/coo..._locale=fr_FR# 
votez pour AIDEZ NOUS 83 merciiiiiiiii ::

----------


## fanelan

Je n'ai pas facebook...

----------


## oli83

Merci quand même fanelan , faite circuler autour de vous , famille, amis ......... ::

----------


## oli83

http://b.dry.lt/newvxf  lien direct  merciiiiiiii a tous

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## oli83

UN VOTE  ! UN SEUL !UNE SEULE FOIS MERCIIIIIIIIIIII ici :http://b.dry.lt/newvxf

----------


## leeloolulu

clic

----------


## oli83

juste un vote une seule fois ici:   http://b.dry.lt/newvxfmerciiiiiiii poiur nos poilus du VAR des centaines de kilos de croquettes en jeu!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Yummy63

Voté

----------


## oli83

merciiii Yummy63    a qui maintenant ? juste un vote ici une seule fois http://b.dry.lt/newvxf

----------


## fanelan

:: venez voter

----------


## papychoux

et partage du lien sur FB bonne chance!!

----------


## oli83

Merciii beaucoup   papychoux    un vote une seule fois ici http://b.dry.lt/newvxf merciiiii pour 500kg de croquettes l'association fera un partage avec autre asso en Novembre

----------


## papychoux

ben comment dire héhé A voté je suis heureuse de voté comme sa!!!!... 
c'est que du bonheur !!

----------


## fanelan

je ne peux faire que remonter  ::

----------


## fanelan

allez, allez les personnes qui sont sur fb, aidez..... merci

----------


## fanelan

:: juste un vote

----------


## champardenais

Voté je n'ai pas vu le compteur bougé ça se fait peut être après 845
je vais mettre le lien sur FB

----------


## oli83

Coucou ::  pas sur champardenais  nous sommes a 847 regarder si votre nom  apparait , il faut aimer la page (like ) et ensuite un vote une seule fois merciiiiiiiii a vous   allez encore une petite semaine ici http://b.dry.lt/newvxf une seule fois merciiiiii pour les poilus du Var

----------


## champardenais

j'avais déjà voté pour une autre asso au tout début et je pense qu'on ne peut en choisir qu'une.........ça ne fait rien je vais vous faire de la pub, pour essayer d'avoir des votes en plus

----------


## Yummy63

J'ai réussis à voter pour plusieurs pourtant

----------


## dominobis

Ca cafouille pour moi,  apres plusieurs tentatives infructueuses je ne parviens plus à me connecter sur Fa...... depuis ma tablette.  Argh !!! :: 
Et pourtant je souhaiterai vous encourager avec mon "clic". Je connais en effet le serieux de "Aidez Nous" et de sa presidente, Martine, pour avoir suivi ici meme certaines de ses actions  y a quelque temps (sous couvert de l'association homophone "Eden' ou " a l'époque),  en particulier le sauvetage et l'aide materielle considerable qu'elle avait apportes a Genevieve et ses poilus, grâce à une belle mobilisation de généreux bénévoles.

On peut egalement demander a des personnes qui ont Fac...... de cliquer elles aussi !  ::

----------


## oli83

MERCIIII beaucoup pour vos coms   sa fait chaud au coeur , en effet Aidez nous 83 et une petite asso de toulon , mais nous sommes une équipe solidaire et efficace qui a pour seul but l'aide aux animaux en détresse et hélas il y en a de plus plus  :Frown:  merci pour vos votes et partages qui peuvent nous faire gagner jusqu'a une tonne de croquettes   bien utile en ce debut d'automne un vote ici  http://b.dry.lt/newvxf une seul fois

----------


## fanelan

Tu pourrais peut-être aussi inscrire ton asso sur d'autres sites de "clic" ou si tu l'a fait dis-nous, on viendra cliquer.

----------


## Yummy63

> Tu pourrais peut-être aussi inscrire ton asso sur d'autres sites de "clic" ou si tu l'a fait dis-nous, on viendra cliquer.

----------


## dominobis

Ca y est, j'ai réussi à cliquer !

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## oli83

Merciii dominobis   je vais mettre a jour l'acctualité de l'asso dans les jours a venir , beaucoup de nouveaux sauvetages , chats , chatons , chiens ...... les kilos de croquettes vont faire du bien  ::  http://b.dry.lt/newvxf plus que 4 jours pour les votes merciiiiii a tous

----------


## oli83

Bonsoir a tous nous avons fini 2 ème  merciiiiiii  et bravo a toutes les assos  :: , je suis heureuse que beaucoup on réussi a atteindre les 300 votes , et pour les autres que sa leurs permette d'être connu , nous attendons des news des organisateurs

----------


## ORCHIDEE 28

Bravo!!! Ca en fait des kilos de croquettes en perspective! C'est super pour votre asso!

----------


## Yummy63

Super nouvelle  ! Même si toutes les associations méritaient de gagner il faut bien un classement.

----------


## dominobis

Félicitations !

----------


## oli83

1000 kg 2è prix : Association Aidez-nous 83  > 500 kg 3è prix : Association Ecole du chat de Valmont  > 300 kg  … et les reste des associations gagnantes ICI http://cotecnicaoptima.com/fre/news/view/liste-des-vainqueurs-de-notre-grand-jeu-concours" height="358" width="445">



Cotecnica Maxima France

Nous avons enfin la liste des gagnants de notre grand jeu-concours !
 Vous voulez savoir combien d’associations ont gagné ?
 1er prix : SOS Adoption 34  > 1000 kg
 2è prix : Association Aidez-nous 83  > 500 kg
 3è prix : Association Ecole du chat de Valmont  > 300 kg
 … et les reste des associations gagnantes ICI http://cotecnicaoptima.com/…/liste-des-vainqueurs-de-notre-…      




MERCIIIIIIII A TOUS  AIDEZ NOUS 83  COMME PROMIS AIDERA D'AUTRES ASSO <3

----------

